

The Hardest Game. For Adults. - ido
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2011/09/hardest-game-for-adults.html

======
wccrawford
Well it's a good thing I never grew up, then. I found MineCraft every bit as
addictive as these 'kids'.

Actually, I've always thought MC was more popular with adults than kids. I'm
surprised to hear otherwise.

Maybe the author and his friends are 'hardcore gamers' that don't play games
like The Sims and other sandbox games, and just aren't prepared for the
ability to do anything their mind can imagine, and not -have- to do anything
at all.

~~~
fossuser
I think you're probably right. Although the article did remind me about
something I noticed with my younger cousin. He was visiting (about 11 at the
time) and would play Halo with his friends online. They would play custom
games though and make up their own rules. A lot of them were similar to games
I remembered playing outside (cops and robbers, tag, etc.). I played with him
a few times and found it incredible boring (since most of the time they were
just arguing with each other about who should play what).

I thought it was interesting that this kind of play moved into the digital
realm and I could see how the lego-like nature of Minecraft kind of relates to
this.

------
whiterabbit
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Rider>

